

Better than AdSense for some? Hosted job boards. - ggruschow
http://www.jobamatic.com
I ran into this in the process of posting a job on a particularly targeted site. Seems like a good idea for some people, and I think they're right that ads in general are often viewed negatively, but job ads maybe a positive.<p>It looks like they handle everything including payment processing and take a 50% cut for their effort. Seems more than fair for their apparent target audience.
======
ggruschow
I ran into this in the process of posting a job on a particularly targeted
site. Seems like a good idea for some people, and I think they're right that
ads in general are often viewed negatively, but job ads maybe a positive.

It looks like they handle everything including payment processing and take a
50% cut for their effort. Seems more than fair for their apparent target
audience.

------
zemaj
Got half way through the signup process before finding out it was only for the
US :(

Would be nice if this information was listed somewhere earlier.

------
joeconyers
I just installed wpjobads to our Wordpress blog which doesn't have the 50% cut
but was a $50 license. Our site gets 50k PV in a localized niche and we are
hoping to charge at least 10-25$ per ad.

~~~
eli
If it really is a niche site, I would charge much more for an ad.

~~~
ggruschow
Nearly useless single data point:

I just stopped in my tracks today posting an ad on a site that wanted $99. Had
they asked $25 I would've gone ahead.

I have no idea what their readership is like, and I didn't care enough to
bother figuring out if it was worth it. I was willing to chuck $25 without
thinking about it if for no other reason than to support the site. $99 - for
me - was beyond what I felt like wasting today.

~~~
eli
Fair enough, but I think people often don't realize how much more a niche
audience is worth over an unqualified, general interest audience.

